# Legal bit on invoices



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

I've been trying to find the legal stuff written on the back of an invoice, can't find it online. You guys know where I can get a generic piece of legal ? I would assume the plumbing industry has to have something like this. 
I know that ideally you would want to have something specific and customized to your companies services, but for now I'm just hoping to get something for your average residential service company in ca. 

Any help or direction is appreciated, thanks again guys


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Call your local Roto-Rooter, have the guy come out to give a bogus estimate on something, when he leaves the invoice, bingo...:brows:


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

Hahaha, good idea. Now I must suffer the wrath of the 4- hour window! Thanks bro,will do


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

Alabama forms .com has some good ones


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks, I wonder if there's s a californiaforms.com ..., nope. 

But I can't imagine that the legal is toooo different yeah? Thanks I'll check it out before I send out a major plumbing company to copy their legal. You guys rock


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> Call your local Roto-Rooter, have the guy come out to give a bogus estimate on something, when he leaves the invoice, bingo...:brows:


That's funny right there I don't care where your from...:laughing:


----------



## user5848 (Mar 5, 2011)

California has some very specific requirements on what has to be on all contracts. It also depends on whether it's a "Home Improvment Contract" or not. There are also requirements about including wording about the homeowners right to cancel. You also must include info on the Mechanics Lien Law. The CSLB has info on that. Also, constructionbook.com sells state-specific contract forms. There is also a program that you can download a free trial of with state-specific documents called Constuction Contract Writer. Sorry, I don't rremember the web address, but you can just google it. Hope this is helpful. Adriel


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

www.uslegalforms.com. enter california and construction. here you are and there you go. breid..............:rockon:


----------

